# Capped honey



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

wild-b said:


> How often is honey capped with a moisture content greater than 18% and if it is can you still bottle it. Also! are the white lines you get in the bottle at the top of the honey, sugar or what.


It happens. If you poke a frame of capped honey and test it and it reads more than 18.6% you need to dry it out inside an air conditioned room with a tile floor or on top of some cardboard to catch any drips.
What I've done is to start with a pair of two by fours on the floor. 
Place a window screen on top of the 2x4's so you can stack the supers on top. Then place a box fan on top of the stack where it pulls air up thru the bottom.

Let it set a week and then re-test. Once you're at or below 18.6 it's safe to extract and bottle.

The white stuff is bubbles, pollen, and bits of wax. 
If you're getting a white ring on every jar you need to use a bucket like this and let the honey settle for two days.
Watch the level in the bucket because once it gets down low the white stuff will get into the jars.
Re-fill the bucket, wait two more days and start bottling again.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PX93XZ...t=&hvlocphy=9022197&hvtargid=pla-273548891682

Do it the way I've described and the white stuff gets stuck to the sides of the bucket as it drains. Another little trick I've learned is to set the bucket on top of a heating pad set on high. It gets the honey around 110 F which is perfect for decrystalizing. 
You'll end up with super clear honey if you're patient.


----------



## wild-b (Apr 23, 2014)

so if you have already extracted will the moisture content come to an average % in the buckets


----------

